# When to pick ???? help please



## BSki8950 (Sep 28, 2006)

Im not sure when to pick these girls... someone told me first frost ???? i have no idea .. they arnt much .. let me know what u think...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2006)

*Here is a link that should help ya out. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938*


----------



## BSki8950 (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks much appreciated


----------

